# Not walking after surgey



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

So it's been 3 weeks today since Oscar had hip surgery. The vet hoped he would be putting weight on the affected limp after the first week but still no progress at all. He toe touches to the floor but that's it. He lets me move it about and stretch it and does not seem in pain at all. I'm worried about how little muscle seems to be in his leg. It's half the size of the other one. I've got a review booked at the vets in a week and half's time to check his progress and my vet said if no progress was made then it would be physio/ hydrotherapy. But should I wait that long? I am I just wasting time and making him worse by not getting him the physio he needs now? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Can you stand him up and help him to take a few steps? Is he walking at all?


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah sorry I didn't make that very clear. He is walking but only on 3 legs and not putting weight on the side he had surgery on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, that's good. You could fill a bath tub and see if he'll use the leg to swim in the tub. Have you tried getting him to chase his toys or run around the front yard? As long as he's not in pain, I would let time heal the hip. Taking him for walks and playtime will help and eventually he'll start using the leg. You're doing the right thing by massaging and stretching the leg to keep the muscles loose.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, I'm sorry to hear you are having problems, I think hydrotherapy will be the best way forward for you as Oscar should instinctively move his leg to swim. It is a fantastic way to build muscle without the strain of exercise. You don't have to take him to expensive doggy swimming pools you can buy him a little life jacket with a handle on the top and get him started in your bathtub.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Oh, that's good. You could fill a bath tub and see if he'll use the leg to swim in the tub. Have you tried getting him to chase his toys or run around the front yard? As long as he's not in pain, I would let time heal the hip. Taking him for walks and playtime will help and eventually he'll start using the leg. You're doing the right thing by massaging and stretching the leg to keep the muscles loose.


I was thinking the same thing. Google pet orthopedic therapy


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the same issue with my daughter lol. She has joint issues (hypermobility syndrome, she actually has luxating patellas) and the pain from the dislocations makes her less likely to use the joint, so she gets muscular atrophy (the muscles literally waste away if not used) which means the joints are less supported so more painful/difficult to use. It's a vicious cycle. You have to break it by getting him to use his leg.
Swimming sounds like a great idea, and would he walk on it if you took him somewhere really exciting with lots of doggy smells? I wonder if the distraction would make him forget to favour his leg. A little tough love is needed here, the longer he doesn't use it the harder it will be when he does. Just build up slowly with short sessions.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I have the same issue with my daughter lol. She has joint issues (hypermobility syndrome, she actually has luxating patellas) and the pain from the dislocations makes her less likely to use the joint, so she gets muscular atrophy (the muscles literally waste away if not used) which means the joints are less supported so more painful/difficult to use. It's a vicious cycle. You have to break it by getting him to use his leg.
> Swimming sounds like a great idea, and would he walk on it if you took him somewhere really exciting with lots of doggy smells? I wonder if the distraction would make him forget to favour his leg. A little tough love is needed here, the longer he doesn't use it the harder it will be when he does. Just build up slowly with short sessions.


That's exactly what I was thinking. He must like being babied. Lol I bet if you do something fun with him to take his mind off the leg, he'll walk on it. Just don't over-do it. Take it slowly to build the muscle in the leg up.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

He is a smart dog, even if he isn't in pain now, he is remembering the pain and doing his best to avoid it happening again.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Even if he is not in pain mama giving him extra attention. My two try to milk everything for what they can get


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for all your advice. I will look at buying a life jacket for him. I just didnt know if I was expecting too much too soon with him or if this was normal. The last thing I want is for him never using the leg again and all the pain of surgery would of being pointless. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

He walked!!!!! Only about 5 steps on a couple of occasions but he finally did it. Was so happy with him  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

That's great news, I'd still think about the swimming though as it's so good to build his muscle back up. xx


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Definitely going start the swimming. I've ordered a little life jacket so just waiting for that to be delivered so I can get him swimming in the bath at home and then I've got an appointment at the vets a week today so will get him referred from there too x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

